# Missy Scully



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I am so very sorry, Please pass on my condolences on to your MIL
RIP Miss Scully


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Miss Scully*

I am so very, very, sorry to read about Miss Scully-sounds like she had a WONDERFUL life and I know my Smooch and Snobear are running her around the Rainbow Bridge-she will have many friends there!


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss. Play hard at the Bridge, sweet Scully . . .


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Play Hard Sweet Girl ~ Godspeed & Love
_Aloha Nui Loa_


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

So sorry to hear of Scully's passing.

RIP pretty girl!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

My deepest condolences to you and your family for your loss of Scully.
Rest in peace sweet girl, you are loved and missed.


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

Thank you all so much. I will be sure to pass your condolences to Mom. 

Sharlin - thank you for that gorgeous picture of Missy Scully, it had me all weepy again.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so sorry for the loss of Miss Scully, my thoughys and prayers are with you all during this sad and difficult time. 

Godspeed sweet beautiful girl.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry for your MIL and your loss of Miss Scully, please pass my condolences to your MIL

Run free Miss Scully


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm so sorry for the loss of Scully. I know it is such a sad time for you and your MIL. Godspeed dear Scully.


----------



## historicprim (Nov 24, 2007)

Vanessa, I am sure OUR Scully is looking down on all of us! She was a lucky girl who had many people in her life who loved her. R.I.P beautiful Scully girl


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

Peg - I am pretty sure the "lucky ones" were all the people that got to know Missy Scully. She was a very special lady.


----------



## Nath (May 12, 2011)

So sorry for your lost. Many here understand the hurt in your heart today. Prayers for your family.


----------

